# Access denied to system because of URL Filter Configuration



## stratotele (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, I am hoping someone would be able to help me with this problem detailed below..my friend can get to other websites but gets this error below when he tries to access it . The start web page is ok, but it happens after he inputs the zip code...I don't have a problem using my connection from home.. Also he can't access the tools/options in IE6..he is designated as administrator..
thanks..

Problem Report
Access denied to system because of URL Filter Configuration, while attempting to retrieve the URL: http://www.spanalaskasales.com/cgi-bin/formmail.pl.

Message ID:	
FILTER_DENIED

Problem Description

Your system was configured to deny access to this URL.

Possible Problem Cause

Request denied, as specified in the local filter list configuration.

Possible Solution

Contact your network support team if this problem persists.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Just to get this fix documented for googlers as I just had it myself.

Access denied to system because of URL Filter Configuration. Message ID: FILTER_DENIED
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF...to+system+because+of+URL+Filter+Configuration
Start > Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings, untick > Use a proxy server for your LAN. Click OK twice.


----------

